# In utter shock !! But refusing to believe!!!



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

I've just got a BFP 10dp2dt, my symptoms have got less instead of more and ate following the lead up path to AF, please can some one advise by looking at this?


0dpt. Morning of transfer VERY bad period pain....and I hadn't even got started!
1dp2dt Sore Ovaries severe, period pain moderate 
2dp2dt Sore ovaries severe, period pain moderate.  Bloated
3dp2dt Sore ovaries moderate, period pain moderate, nipple severe.  Bloated
4dp2dt period pain mild, nipple severe, breasts sore.  Bloated
5dp2dt nipple sore moderate, breasts sore moderate, period pain mild.  Bloated
6dp2dt nipples mild, period pain very mild, metallic taste in mouth.  Bloated
7dp2dt nipples only sore when poked hard!  Period pain more sharp sometimes mild sometimes intense.  Woke about 3am with quite intense period pain, passed or at least didn't keep me awake.  Bloated
8dp2dt nipples only mildly sore when touched, low pubic bone period style shooting pain between mild & intense.  bloating down
9dp2dt As in 8dp2dt but with low back ache and hot flush.  Tested in evening and almost as faint as an evap line so dismissed it, plus urine was practically all water as I'd just drank 500ml, bloating down more

10dp2dt. Woke today with the worst AF pains and sore breasts, just as they were at start, EXACTLY like I am when AF is around the corner.  After being up an hour and by now all pain had left apart from the on and off low pubic Af pain, breast sore when poked. So dis heartened this is how I feel when AF is 2 days away so at 11.30pm I tested and a light but VERY noticeable 2 pink lines!!!!  BFP!!!  Bloating also gone??  So basically I get this positive BFP and all symptoms after slowly the last 3 days eased off and are now practically non existent.  The exact route my Af takes when it's just 2 days away. What is going on? Since its midnight and nowhere within 40mile radius is open I'm left with a head melter to 2mo . 

Any thought would be helpful, how can symptoms ease then disappear gradually like when my AF is imminent  but I've got a BFP.  Can this more than likely be a false positive?  So confused.  Refusing to get my hopes up, havent even told DP.  
What's a chemical pregnancy people talk about?  Could this be one? Do symptoms disappear with one?
Thanks


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

hi Lisa.
What a confusing time experience you . . . at the worst possible time. I really can't answer your question- I wish I could. there will be someone here who can but in the meantime, I just wanted to say to keep positive, come here any time you'd like a chat or reassurance - we're always here, and hopefully, this is just normal and your confusing BFP will turn into a concrete one. let us know how you get on.
thinking of you, lots of hugs xxx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much.

Well after practically camping outside our local chemist !!!! waiting for the 1/2hr slot it opens on Sunday mornings I've done another test, it's still BFP however I noticed that the line is a little bit lighter and took longer to appear, I really thought it should have been a good bit darker considering its 12hrs further on and a morning sample not an evening sample like last night. 

Symptom wise AF cramps were so bad on waking I was certain it was going to start.  My breasts now are no longer sore at all no matter how much I poke.  So not going to get any hopes up just yet.  All very confusing is right.  I think the next few days to OTD are going to drag.

Thanks donjee, good luck with your TTC  Xxxx


----------

